# Anyone fancy an invite for Spotify?



## ora (Feb 14, 2009)

*NB - available only in Sweden, Norway, Finland, the UK, France and Spain, sorry those elsewhere *

This is yet another invite-bet, for an ad supported music streaming app. Its not bad I find, a short ad every 4-6 songs so far, and a very decent sized catalogue of music streamed in decent quality as ogg vorbis.

You can stream the full track of anything in their library on demand, plus make playlists of stuff or get it to select at random from within certain decades/styles. 

I have 4 invites left, first 4 to post get them either stick your email addy in the post or post then send it to me via private message.

Enjoy!


----------



## ora (Feb 16, 2009)

Nobody? 

I guess the country limitations are the issue, so unless bbloke, Rhisart etc here in Blightly want one I guess I'll pass em on elsewhere.


----------



## Giaguara (Feb 16, 2009)

There must be someone out there who'd try  won't work here unfortunately...


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 17, 2009)

ora said:


> Nobody?
> 
> I guess the country limitations are the issue, so unless bbloke, Rhisart etc here in Blightly want one I guess I'll pass em on elsewhere.


Hi Ora

I have already signed up with Spotify. What will the invite provide?


----------



## ora (Feb 17, 2009)

Ha!

It looks like now you don't need an invite to sign up, which you did last time i had looked at their site.

Ah well, I tried 

What do you think of the service Rhisart? I haven't liked services like Last.fm so much, but this I am actually using a lot.


----------



## Rhisiart (Feb 17, 2009)

I am very impressed with it. The sound quality is excellent and I think it is very good value for money. Recommended ++. How things are improving.


----------



## Ferdinand (Feb 18, 2009)

I had a look at their website and saw that the "Free" and "Day pass" choices don't work, but you can order the "Premium" subscription here in Austria, so some services do work outside the named countries.


----------



## fryke (Feb 18, 2009)

But the paid version isn't really the interesting one. Paying for music isn't the feature appealing to the outside world imho. I can pay for music on iTunes, I can go buy CDs or order them online and there are tons of other services that would allow me to rent music. The interesting bit would be the ad-supported stuff, which sadly isn't available here, either.


----------



## Satcomer (Feb 18, 2009)

I tell you kids i fancy the application FStream. It's free and you can add any stream on the net manually if you can get the IP or web address. It even has many preset stations too and it is very light and records very well too.


----------



## Rhisiart (Mar 10, 2009)

Spotify is a great addition to music listening.

I understand they were hacked into in December 2008. However, the free service doesn't require any credit card details being submitted and the the occasional adverts for free customers are pretty unintrusive.

What I like most is that i can listen to tracks and then decide if I like them before purchasing then via iTunes. 

Let's hope it rolls out to other countries ASAP.


----------

